# TEAM DAIWA Gummifischrute 2.70m/15-50g  oder Daiwa R'Nessa Spinning 2,70m/15-50g????



## poldi1337 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab noch nich so richtig geblickt wie ich die Foren durchsuche, daher weis ich leider nicht ob es so einen thread schon gibt!

Zu meiner Frage: 

Wie das Thema schon sagt will ich mir eine der beiden oben genannten Ruten holen.
Nur leider kann ich mich nicht entscheiden
Ich weiss das die team daiwa ziemlich steif ist.
ist denn die R'NEssa auch genauso steif? bzw hab ich damit genauso kontrolle über den köder?

hat jemand damit schon erfahrung gemacht? bzw kann mir jemand eine empfehlen?
bitte mit begründung!

MfG


----------



## paule79 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: TEAM DAIWA Gummifischrute 2.70m/15-50g  oder Daiwa R'Nessa Spinning 2,70m/15-50g?*

Hi Lukas,


> ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab noch nich so richtig geblickt wie ich  die Foren durchsuche, daher weis ich leider nicht ob es so einen thread  schon gibt!



ich kann dir nichts zu der Rute sagen,allerdings kann ich dir sagen wie man das Forum durchsucht.
Und zwar auf der Startseite unter Suche dein Ding eingeben,oder einen Thread anklicken und dan ein wenig über der ersten Antwort links.
Ich denke du schaffst das,Du hast ja auch geschafft dich hier anzumelden.
Da bin ich guter Dinge.
Ci@o


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: TEAM DAIWA Gummifischrute 2.70m/15-50g  oder Daiwa R'Nessa Spinning 2,70m/15-50g?*

Der TE hat doch eine ganz konkrete Tackle-Frage gestellt. Warum ihn dann auf die Boardsuche verweisen? Das nervt mich langsam, diese großväterlichen Verweise auf die Suchfunktion. 
Allerdings wäre es schon gut, wenn all die Tackle-Trööts in einem entsprechenden Unterforum gestellt werden könnten. Vielleicht ein Hinweis an den Admin?

Zu den Ruten: Hatte ich beide letzthin in der Hand, haben mich beide nicht besonders beeindruckt. Die Team Daiwa empfinde ich gar nicht als besonders hart. eher schon die R`Nessa. Aber ich fand die Rute wirklich nicht außergewöhnlich. Die kostet ja auch ne Stange. Da würde ich noch mal grabbeln gehen, für das Geld kriegt man (meiner Meinung nach) auch besseres.


----------



## ein Angler (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: TEAM DAIWA Gummifischrute 2.70m/15-50g  oder Daiwa R'Nessa Spinning 2,70m/15-50g?*

Hi
Ich habe die Team Daiwa 15-50gr. Rute, ich habe mit ihr eine Saison gefischt war auch überzeugt von der Stange. Bin auch noch überzeugt das sie für Wobbler sehr gut ist.
Dann zum Herbst hin als die Rapfen nicht mehr so beissen wollten habe ich mit Gummifische angefangen zu angeln.
Ich muss ehrlicher Weise zugeben dafür ist sie zu weich.
Ich habe mir dann die Ripple Pro gekauft, es ist wirklich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Kauf Dir die unerheblich teurere Ripple und Du hast eine Rute die es mit jeder aufnimmt, garantiert. Wenn nicht dann verkaufe ich Dir meine Daiwa für einen guten Preis.
Andreas


----------



## poldi1337 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: TEAM DAIWA Gummifischrute 2.70m/15-50g  oder Daiwa R'Nessa Spinning 2,70m/15-50g?*

welche ruten wären denn noch so als alternative? außer die ripple pro die gefällt mir nich so gut, trotzdem danke!


----------



## dongigolo (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: TEAM DAIWA Gummifischrute 2.70m/15-50g  oder Daiwa R'Nessa Spinning 2,70m/15-50g?*

Hi!!verkaufst noch die Rute ???





ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich habe die Team Daiwa 15-50gr. Rute, ich habe mit ihr eine Saison gefischt war auch überzeugt von der Stange. Bin auch noch überzeugt das sie für Wobbler sehr gut ist.
> Dann zum Herbst hin als die Rapfen nicht mehr so beissen wollten habe ich mit Gummifische angefangen zu angeln.
> Ich muss ehrlicher Weise zugeben dafür ist sie zu weich.
> ...


----------



## ein Angler (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: TEAM DAIWA Gummifischrute 2.70m/15-50g  oder Daiwa R'Nessa Spinning 2,70m/15-50g?*

Hi
Ja, schick mal ne Preisangabe über PN
Andreas


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: TEAM DAIWA Gummifischrute 2.70m/15-50g  oder Daiwa R'Nessa Spinning 2,70m/15-50g?*

Die Team Daiwa Gummifischrute in 60-120gr (ja hört sich viel an ist aber übertrieben) fischt ein Kumpel von mir am Rhein in 2,70m auf Zander. 

Schöner straffer Stock den ich derzeit jedem (129 EUR bei FP) empfehlen würde.


----------



## ein Angler (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: TEAM DAIWA Gummifischrute 2.70m/15-50g  oder Daiwa R'Nessa Spinning 2,70m/15-50g?*

Hi
Die Team Daiwa bis 120g im 3m kann ich auch anbieten.
Ist nagelneu. 
Andreas


----------



## PeetGlocke (28. November 2012)

*AW: TEAM DAIWA Gummifischrute 2.70m/15-50g  oder Daiwa R'Nessa Spinning 2,70m/15-50g?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Der TE hat doch eine ganz konkrete Tackle-Frage gestellt. Warum ihn dann auf die Boardsuche verweisen? Das nervt mich langsam, diese großväterlichen Verweise auf die Suchfunktion.
> Allerdings wäre es schon gut, wenn all die Tackle-Trööts in einem entsprechenden Unterforum gestellt werden könnten. Vielleicht ein Hinweis an den Admin?
> 
> Zu den Ruten: Hatte ich beide letzthin in der Hand, haben mich beide nicht besonders beeindruckt. Die Team Daiwa empfinde ich gar nicht als besonders hart. eher schon die R`Nessa. Aber ich fand die Rute wirklich nicht außergewöhnlich. Die kostet ja auch ne Stange. Da würde ich noch mal grabbeln gehen, für das Geld kriegt man (meiner Meinung nach) auch besseres.



NEIN...... die R'Nessa ist Bombe.... kann ich nur empfehlen... du merkst einfach alles was sich da unten tut...


----------

